# 721 Software Update!



## Bill Mullin

It's 1:45 PM EDST here - the green light is flashing on my 721. This should be another software update on its way!

- Bill


----------



## goughl

Bill Mullin said:


> It's 1:45 PM EDST here - the green light is flashing on my 721. This should be another software update on its way!
> 
> - Bill


Bil,l I am also getting it at this time.


----------



## Bill Mullin

Done at 2:20 P.M., I now have version 1.15 on my 721.


----------



## Bill R

I just got it too. I sure hope it fixes a lot of the bug my 721 has.

The AccuWeather instant weather is a welcome addition.


----------



## goughl

Bill R said:


> I just got it too. I sure hope it fixes a lot of the bug my 721 has.
> 
> The AccuWeather instant weather is a welcome addition.


Do not have any weather info in selected cities yet, may take a while yet.


----------



## Chris Blount

Yes! The software is spooling now. New major features to look for is the Interactive Weather and the triple event timer conflict screen.


----------



## BobFly

They removed the system temp. from sys info screen!


----------



## Neil Derryberry

I guess I need to go eat my shirt. I look forward to seeing what the new software does or doesn't do..


----------



## Bill D

Wow, can't believe it's actually here, I'm at work and will have to wait till I get home late tonight. I have timers setup tonight for CSI, Yankees and Jimmy Neutron if this thing misses one of these timers I am going to be 
It's only about 7 to 8 months late, this thing better be perfect..


----------



## Doug E

If it is of any comfort, I had a multitude of timers already set before today's upgrade to 115.....no problems, all is still there!


----------



## bfennema

Last update my 721 was hosed till I forced a reboot.. Hopefully this time is better


----------



## pjmrt

smooth update - great instant weather. No problems and nothing to complain about except the long, long, long, long, ... long wait to get this feature. But it seems to work and work well


----------



## inspect

I do not understand 'why' they would remove the temp reading from the screen?


----------



## jerryyyyy

They did not want us to worry about how hot it runs....


----------



## inspect

Exactly. Out of sight. Out of mind.

I think tomorrow I should remove the temp guage out of my car. 
I think it'll make me feel better just knowing its not there.


----------



## aperry

Got my upgrade as well. Even set up a triple conflict so that I could check out that screen.

The new weather stuff is great!

I just hope that as part of the OpenTV features integration, we don't have to use that butt ugly blue and white interface on other units...


----------



## JustMe

They have meade a nice check switch screen but they did not fix the bug that was there. I still can't use my receiver i have a twin LNBF and sw21 switch to 61.5 and it does not recognize my setup and my other receiver does.


----------



## Inaba

The update worked flawlessly for me. I came home from work and the unit was updated and humming along nicely. It even fixed my "EPG shifted up" problem. Since everything is back to normal on the EPG and I was so use to it being small and wrong looking, it looks wrong to me now that it's right! 

Haven't encountered any bugs yet, but doesn't seem like there's anything all that special that I personally care about in the update.


----------



## treiher

Got my upgrade yesterday also. The Instant Weather, though, still says data unavailable. Is anyone else having this? I would have thought after 24 hours the information would have downloaded by now.


----------



## Bob Haller

did you enter your state and city? for weather?


----------



## pjmrt

treiher said:


> Got my upgrade yesterday also. The Instant Weather, though, still says data unavailable. Is anyone else having this? I would have thought after 24 hours the information would have downloaded by now.


Bob's right - you need to go to setup and enter some cities. When I did mine the other day - it took a minute or so, then updated. But you have to enter a city you want first under setup


----------



## treiher

Yes, I did set it up for Austin, TX. That was the first thing I did! But I got up this morning, and noticed it was there, so . . . nevermind! I guess it just took a little longer for me.


----------



## HighPost

All I can say is I am very happy with the update. I was not told there was an update but I did something that would always cause my 721 hang and the only way to fix it was to reboot. Well I did it on accident, never to to crash the thing on purpose, and the machine came right back up. I was shocked. So the first thing I did was go to software version and check. Sure enough it was update.

I also like the new record feature when you record a show you are watching. I have been very happy. I did not find out about the weather until later and I watched my recorded Charlie chat. That is way cool. 

Sacred to try my sure fire crash for the old 721 software, which really bugged me. When ever I watch a PPV for the first 5 minutes and do not buy it, it would crash the old 721 hard. Do I dare watch the whole PPV first 5 minutes and see what it does? I think I will. Has anyone does this yet?


----------



## rickwyo

So far, the 115 update seems like a big improvement. I haven't had a hang/reboot since. I haven't had the second tuner blank problem since. And the picture in picture functionality seems more reliable.

There may still be some bugs, but so far this seems far better.


----------



## Jacob S

With the weather application, I like it better than the OpenTv application you see on the 4900/3900/301/5XX because it lists more cities (or at least a city that is a bit closer than me) and shows the current conditions on the same screen as the extended forecast, along with better graphics and having the show in the background without having to go to a different channel to access the weather application.


----------



## Chris Blount

While I was writing my review of the 721 over the weekend a PIP problem showed up and this is after the 115 upgrade. Whenever I would bring up the PIP, it was a blank screen. I had to reboot the 721 to get it working properly again.

I woke up this morning at 4am and saw the front panel power light on my 721 blinking. Looked like I was getting an upgrade but when I checked later, nothing.


----------



## Bob Haller

Good old E fix some old bugs create some new ones


----------



## Guest

Wasn't supposed to install new software updates when the unit is turned off and on again? Two night ago, I've been watching something (after midnight) and lost teh sat signal. In a minute, it restarted to reboot and came up with installing new software message. Same thing happened with 301 same night later on.
I couldn't care less if they updated it *again*. Same old **** different number. More stable, reliable etc. caouldn't even be a reason for upgrade since it WAS supposed to be when the product became available for public to spend their hard earned money to purchase it!
I feel better now. 
Ruhi


----------



## khiyal

For some reason, my 721 would not get the software upgrade. I tried to look in the software upgrade option and it says none available. I have left the receiver ON all night twice and OFF all night three times with no effect. It is still at 112. Any suggestions?

PS: All signal strength is OK (>90% on 110 and 119) (>85 on 61.5)


----------



## Guest

My 721 crashed big-time evening of Oct 23, while we were watching Survivor.

We were in delay mode, maybe 5 or so minutes. Unit began pausing all by itself, followed by some awful sounds from the unit.

It then crashed. After re-booting and re-setting, we lost approx 60 hours of programming including several ppv events.

All favorites lists went kaput as well. Your basic "clean slate!"

Unit was working as of this morning (Friday Oct 24) but I fear more problems to come.

Anyone else suffer this sort of crash, suggestions? (other than buying a 921)

-Earl
(Northern born-southern bred)


----------



## Guest

I was happy to see the 115 software, but after a couple of days, I have noticed many PVR bugs. Shows recording forever, audio/video sync issues (I watching the PVR but the audio is coming from the live channel). I hate this version, I want 112 back because the PVR worked great in that version. I have also been experiencing shows being cut off even with the add a minute feature, talk about being ticked off.



Chris Blount said:


> While I was writing my review of the 721 over the weekend a PIP problem showed up and this is after the 115 upgrade. Whenever I would bring up the PIP, it was a blank screen. I had to reboot the 721 to get it working properly again.
> 
> I woke up this morning at 4am and saw the front panel power light on my 721 blinking. Looked like I was getting an upgrade but when I checked later, nothing.


----------



## Guest

I understand the frustration with the 721 bugs, especially if you've lost recorded shows.

However I being a tech (in electronics for 35 years) and also
with computers (for 25 years) I know 1st hand the complexity
of designing,making and maintaining a intergrated computer/
satellite receiver with cutting edge features.
Yes, the 721 has glitches and needs some further refinement.
My 721 had the defective second tuner, but Dish replaced my
721 with a new unit. (that IS not S.O.P. at most companies, you 
are lucky JUST to get a repair and not quickly, I might add)
As far as software, my home computer (windows xp) has had more than 40 "fixes" and I expect that to continue.

I love my 721 and what it can do. 
Does it need more refinement? Yes
For instance, I can't get it to correctly identify my sw21 switches
with my twin so I can't get 3 satellites.
Does this bother me? Yes
Do I think they will fix it? Yes When? Hard to say. Yes, the small
(by comparison) number of 721's in use, makes us a lower priority
.(I suspect that the my 3 satellite problem may not go away until Dish quits using 61.5 (which may be soon {only a guess, but since
they don't own 61.5 that seems reasonable})

Anyway, I would suggest that those losing signal on PIP, should go through the testing of their second tuner (listed in another thread) to see if they need a replacement receiver.

So look around you and see if any other company is perfect, I don't know of any (yes I have had directand was NOT impressed).

Take the initiative, to find the cause of the problems, you may be having and report and get a replacement (if that is what you need)

In a perfect world, there would be no need for technicians,
but remember in a perfect world there would be no need for 
anyone of us.


----------



## Bob Haller

E does own many treansponders at 61.5 and has contracted to provide service there for many years o sky angel.

I think thers a chance that 61.5 might get sold but that will surely wait till E sees if people are willing to ut a 3 foot dish on their home.


----------



## jerryyyyy

I switched from 61.5 to ?148 a month or so ago and have had fewer problems. I think I get a much cleaner signal from the West Coast on this one that the one over Bermuda (near the horizon) from out here. 

PS Also replaced the tuner so a tad hard to separate these major factors.


----------



## jferris33

My 721 is having a couple of problems with L 1.15. 

When I watch a recorded show to the end and then press stop the screen will freeze with the stop window showing. I can hit cancel to get out of it but when I try to erase the program it will try to erase it and then freeze for several seconds and come right back to the screen showing the options for watching the recorded show. From this point I can watch the program again but can't erase it or exit to get back to normal live viewing. 

I have discovered that I can press PIP and then swap to the other tuner and then press PVR and finally erase the errant program. 

Another problem is with switching channels. Sometimes it takes 5 to 10 seconds to change channels - a blank screen shows with the title frame at the top until it finally makes the change. 

Finally, some of the programs that I have been recording appear to have errors. When I press the PVR button and then try to view a recorded show I will see "Unknown Record" at the top. Sometimes I can still watch the show and sometimes it will not let me see it at all. 

I had none of these problems with L1.12. They all started immediately after L1.15 was downloaded.


----------



## gearspring

Hi, This is my first post to dbstalk. I just registered. I read this forum before
deciding to buy the Dish 721. I love the 721, and I have had only one major
problem. Dish Network replaced my receiver under warranty, and now I am
happy again.

Now to my question:

retiredTech describes a problem with 3 satellites and the 721. I just made
arrangements to get the "superdish" so I can get local Baltimore channels.
Will this work, or will I have problems?

Thanks,
Peter



retiredTech said:


> I understand the frustration with the 721 bugs, especially if you've lost recorded shows.
> 
> However I being a tech (in electronics for 35 years) and also
> with computers (for 25 years) I know 1st hand the complexity
> of designing,making and maintaining a intergrated computer/
> satellite receiver with cutting edge features.
> Yes, the 721 has glitches and needs some further refinement.
> My 721 had the defective second tuner, but Dish replaced my
> 721 with a new unit. (that IS not S.O.P. at most companies, you
> are lucky JUST to get a repair and not quickly, I might add)
> As far as software, my home computer (windows xp) has had more than 40 "fixes" and I expect that to continue.
> 
> I love my 721 and what it can do.
> Does it need more refinement? Yes
> For instance, I can't get it to correctly identify my sw21 switches
> with my twin so I can't get 3 satellites.
> Does this bother me? Yes
> Do I think they will fix it? Yes When? Hard to say. Yes, the small
> (by comparison) number of 721's in use, makes us a lower priority
> .(I suspect that the my 3 satellite problem may not go away until Dish quits using 61.5 (which may be soon {only a guess, but since
> they don't own 61.5 that seems reasonable})
> 
> Anyway, I would suggest that those losing signal on PIP, should go through the testing of their second tuner (listed in another thread) to see if they need a replacement receiver.
> 
> So look around you and see if any other company is perfect, I don't know of any (yes I have had directand was NOT impressed).
> 
> Take the initiative, to find the cause of the problems, you may be having and report and get a replacement (if that is what you need)
> 
> In a perfect world, there would be no need for technicians,
> but remember in a perfect world there would be no need for
> anyone of us.


----------



## Jason

jferris33 said:


> Finally, some of the programs that I have been recording appear to have errors. When I press the PVR button and then try to view a recorded show I will see "Unknown Record" at the top. Sometimes I can still watch the show and sometimes it will not let me see it at all.
> 
> I had none of these problems with L1.12. They all started immediately after L1.15 was downloaded.


I ran into this bug a few times thus far. I even had recordings that looked as if they taped fine, had the correct show name and recording time, but then when I tried to view it the screen was totally blank.

I consider this to be the worst bug since the L1.15 update with the 'pause...resume playback and be kicked back to the beginning' bug a close second.

I would like to see L1.16 released before the end of the year but I certainly won't be holding my breath. A first quarter 2004 software update is probably the earliest we will get one.


----------

